# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real or Fake Clenbuterol?

## zaad

Hey Masters, any Idea if this is legit or fake?

----------


## DanB

you need edit out the lab and website from the pic

and just verify it on the site and that will tell you better than anybody here can

----------


## zaad

This is not UGL, It's a drug company in Kenya, I guess!!
Should I still edit the pic?

----------


## DanB

they are ugl/supp company you need edit it out

----------

